# Keeping Track of Dol & Mo...



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure how long this'll last. I get the feeling I'll eventually forget to post and just let the thread die...

Anyway, it's the 16th of March, 9:35 pm in my little sector of Illinois. Dolson, the orange dalmation veiltail, is in a 3 gallon tank. Morpheus, the crowntail of many colors and bent ventral fin, has a (hopefully) temporary home in the 1-gallon bowl I started fishkeeping with. They're both on my desk, although at least a foot of space is between them to prevent 'drama.' 
Both boys got a water change today. Dol's 3-gallon got a full change, which was necessary since there was a little bit too much yuckiness. Mo got a half-change, with his next full change coming within the next couple days. They're chilling, swimming around. Mo just yawned. Earlier Dol was, I kid you not, flaring at an artist manikin I have positioned near the tank. 
No biggies. They're happy. That's what matters, right?


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

March 18th. 
Left the boys in my dorm overnight so I could see my family over the weekend. Came back maybe half an hour ago only to discover Dol got bored and chewed up his tail. Maybe he was upset that I left?
Morpheus seems fine.
Funny side note - both boys decided to build fair-sized bubble nests overnight. Boys will be boys, I guess....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw, poor Dol  Missed his momma!


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Aw, poor Dol  Missed his momma!


Yep, that's what I'm thinking. I've spoiled him rotten since I got him though! :lol:


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

March 19.
Dol's at it again.....He decided to chew part of his dorsal fin at some point this morning while I was at class. Pretty sure it's not fin rot since there're no black edges on his fins where the chunks are missing. Maybe he doesn't like the fact that his tank got moved?


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

March 21. 
Morpheus got a new 1.5 gallon tank today, with filter. He seems pretty intrigued, and glad to be out of the bowl. 
Dol's fins are slowly improving. A friend came to visit today, and she remarked on how well his colors are showing since he got moved to his new home.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dol is at it again....Saw that he was chewing, so I decided to give him a 50% change. He might just be mad that his light's out. Either way....grr.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

March 25.
Dol's still chewing. I know it's chewing and not fin rot because I saw him swimming around in circles trying to nip at his tail last night. So I gave him a full water change (after noting a thread here that said clean water was helpful with fin recovery), reorganized his decor, and am hoping for the best. Maybe he just needed a change of scenery?
Mo's loving his new 'fishelor pad'. The only real concern I have is the way he constantly flares at his reflection...Anyone know a way to stop this? IS there a way to stop it? Don't want the little guy to stress out...


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

March 30, 4:45pm central.
Okay. A friend mentioned to me that bettas are usually in stores when they're about 6months old. And I've had Dol for 6 months. 
Unless my math's wrong, this means my little finned friend is a year old now. Wow, no wonder he's so big!


----------

